# Self Centering Mortising baseplate



## toolmanlh (Apr 14, 2017)

I made this baseplate a few years ago based on plans from a book on routers either by Patrick Spellman or Bill Hylton. It consisits of two bronze bushings with an i.d. to match the bolts. The bolts need to be directly in line with the centerl of the bit and an equal distance from the same.


----------



## toolmanlh (Apr 14, 2017)

I haven't figured out how to post more than one attachment at a time. Here is it in use. Each bushing rides on opposite sides and automatically centers on the workpiece.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Base plate came out fine looks like it will works well.
As for posting pictures for some reason the software in iPhone or iPad will only post one at time


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

There are caveats. One must not relax (for a second) the force on the bushings.
And there is no practical way to stop on the north and south scribes.
Moreover, you can't adjust for an offset-mortise. 
It's a good exercise in making a base plate but for this reader it's too risky.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Some time ago I posted this link which shows how I made what must be the simplest mortise jig ever.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Lenny , that's clever idea . Thanks for posting 

Harry , that's also a pretty neat idea using the factory holes


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

We had a task one time on a job to mortise out hidden door bottoms into a number of solid core doors. The doors were 3' wide X 1 3/4"thick. the mortise was 2 1/4" deep X 3/4"W X 35" long. At the time we were using PC 695 fixed base routers, plunge router were yet to be developed. 

We had a solid carbide 1/2"dia. bit X 3 1/2" long. We set up guide rails clamped to each side of the door,extended out with stops at both ends to stop the cut. We made cuts of 1/8" depth on each pass. it took 2 people to do this as one had to hold onto the router with both hands, while the other switched it on and off and held the vacuum hose , like Pat (Quillman), says it is a very precarious setup, and a little tilt one way or the other means disaster. Especially when the bit is extended over 2" beyond the base plate.
Herb


----------

